# Probleme mit .htaccess



## Ostarrichi (10. Januar 2005)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte mir auf meinem Speicherplatz einen Ordner mit einem .htaccess Passwortschutz versehen. Der Quelltext ist korrekt, da er auf meinen Speicherplätzen von anderen Anbietern auch funktionert. Bei dem einen problematischen Speicherplatz wird aber immer gemeldet: "Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden", wenn ich die Seite mit Passwortabfrage aufrufen möchte.

Ich habe mich bereits mit dem Speicherplatzanbieter in Verbindung gesetzt. Er meinte die .htaccess Datei in meinem (noch nicht) passwortgeschützten Ordner würde in Konflikt mit einer .htaccess Datei in meinem Root Verzeichnis stehen. Genauere Angaben zu einer Problemlösung konnte er mir aber auch nicht geben.

Darum versuche ich mein Glück mal in diesem Forum.

Wie kann ich einen Konflikt zwischen zwei verschiedenen htaccess Dateien in zwei verschiedenen Ordnern lösen? 
Oder kann es gar einen ganz anderen Verursacher für diesen Fehler geben?

mfg
Ostarrichi


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. Januar 2005)

Das könnte man Dir genauer sagen, wenn man die entsprechenden Dateien sehen könnte. So jedoch ginge höchstens raten.

Zum besseren Verständnis:
a) Wird das Passwort abgefragt und kommt dann die Fehlermeldung? 
a) Funktioniert schon die Passwort abfrage nicht und die Fehlermeldung kommt statt der Passwort abfrage?

Wenn a) Ja, es ist gut möglich das irgend eine .htaccess in einem übergeordneten Ordner das aufrufen verhindert.
Wenn b) Irgend etwas stimmt mit dieser speziellen .htaccess nicht.


----------



## Ostarrichi (12. Januar 2005)

Nein, es kommt erst gar nicht zur Passwortabfrage.
Gibt es fuer mich als blutigen Anfaenger eine relativ einfache Meoglichkeit dies zu verhindern, oder ist das zu komplex um das hier zu besprechen weil die .htaccess Dateien der uerbergeordneten Ordnern nicht bekannt sind.
Auf jeden Fall Danke fuer die schnelle Antwort Neurodeamon!


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Januar 2005)

Könntest du zumindest den Inhalt der .htaccess in deinem Ordner mal Posten?


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Januar 2005)

Ostarrichi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es fuer mich als blutigen Anfaenger eine relativ einfache Meoglichkeit dies zu verhindern, oder ist das zu komplex um das hier zu besprechen weil die .htaccess Dateien der uerbergeordneten Ordnern nicht bekannt sind.



Nein, es gibt keinen einfachen Leitfaden - selbst kleinste Tippfehler können so einen Effekt auslösen. Wie Sven schon sagte - können wir mal Deine .htaccess sehen?


----------

